# Any LFS open this good Friday?



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I was thinking about driving up north to Toronto and doing the Dundas crawl tomorrow. But then I thought maybe all the stores will be closed for good Friday.

Does anyone know who will be open?

Thank


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

NAFB will be and have a Hawaii shipment in for tomorrow.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=153538


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

So just the one?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Aquatic Kingdom as well.
-


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It is illegal for stores to be open on provincial holidays but big Al's Mississauga and AK get away with it due to being in Mississauga.

Personally I wish they would close on these days so their staff can get a break as well.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Great news, I'll probably make the trip up. I used to live at Sherway Gardens, just a stones throw away. I never went into those stores the two years I lived there. The owner of the condo I was renting didn't allow pets/fish so I figured why torture myself.

I miss living there is some ways but in others no.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Driving up to AK and BA mis tommorow then


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

BA Mississauga weekly fish special says closed Good Friday
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Mississauga.html


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Reef Boutique is also open and has a sale.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

goobafish said:


> Reef Boutique is also open and has a sale.


What do they have there?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

TBemba said:


> What do they have there?


Clownfish and Coral Sale!

With April Fool's come and gone we have realized that there are just too many Clowns here in the store. So here's what we are going to do about it this Friday and Saturday only:

All Coral 20% Off

Snowflake Extreme Clowns: $44 ea, compare at $120ea

"Nemo Clowns": 2 for $20

Black "Nemo Clowns": 2 for $60

Also - Sohol Tangs for $179


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

goobafish said:


> Clownfish and Coral Sale!
> 
> With April Fool's come and gone we have realized that there are just too many Clowns here in the store. So here's what we are going to do about it this Friday and Saturday only:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a sweet deal if you want clowns.

I'm lookin for a blenny or fire fish or filefish or maybe a pygmy angel fish because they're trouble.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We will be open tomorrow and we just received an Australian shipment (327 corals).


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> We will be open tomorrow and we just received an Australian shipment (327 corals).


You're on the list!


----------



## Cooper Inc (Apr 4, 2011)

Sea U Marine in Markham is open as well


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

goobafish said:


> Reef Boutique is also open and has a sale.


I was at Reef Boutique yesterday - a lot of nice healthy fish - tons of clowns !


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> We will be open tomorrow *and* we just received an *Australian shipment (327 corals).*












Coral Reef Shop = Closed Good Friday and Easter Sunday

R2O = Should be open Good Friday


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'm off to see what I can spend my money on.

Wish me luck. But don't expect t much, I'm pretty cheap


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Go Tim go!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

TBemba said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm off to see what I can spend my money on.
> 
> Wish me luck. But don't expect t much, I'm pretty cheap


Good luck Bud 
Post pics of your new acquisitions please


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay, I'm back!

I first went to R2O like a dummy I went to the old location and had no idea the new address. The owner is a nice guy when he first moved in I visited him. I wanted a Beta and picked one out that had a tiny tear in his fins. He gave him to me for free! I demanded to pay and he refused. So I bought beta food off him.

I then drove over to dragon and Aquatic Kingdom. I have to say I have been in that parking lot a few times and every time it's packed and people drive like idiots. I did several loops and was going to take my chances in the empty BA's but luck was with me and a spot right In front opened up!

I didn't find anything too exciting there. The people at dragon met me with a big smile and a hello and a younger guy was feeding the fish.

Both stores have changed locations since I've been and I was happier with the way they used to be. Now they are pretty cramped. Also parking is a nightmare.

I then headed over to reef boutique. I was fifteen minutes too early. So I decided to finally visit NAFB.

I mistakenly left off the zero from the address so I ended up looking at a grave yard and wondering why I couldn't find the place. I knew I was in the wrong area because I once drove by it. But I have no fancy Internet on my cell so I was sol and I didn't write down the phone number.

So I wasted an hour on that. I decided to go back and see Reef Boutique .

Nice clean store, sweet little clowns and great prices. But nothing I was Looking for there. I had viewed some nice coral frags at all locations. but was saving my coin for Canada Corals.

I wish I was smart enough to realize that they are across from Finatics back in the industrial park.

Hey you other guys in the aquarium trade, this is the way you do it!

Like reef boutique as well, go into a place like these locations.kind of off the high traffic area and reasonable parking.

The boss lady there knows her stuff and schooled me on some things.
It was appreciated.

I was impressed by their selection and pricing system wasn't too bad.

I picked up a green bushy one and a pink disk like one.

I wanted a blue branchy one and a pink numby one but the boss lady tuned me in and directed me to less expensive and more suitable choices.

I also bought some liquid food and found out I should get a skimmer and Fluidized reactor. I might not have heard her correctly. I was married for a dozen years and in that time developed the ability to tune women out when they are talking to me 

It's a hard habit to break.

Green bushy one


Pink disk one


----------



## Cooper Inc (Apr 4, 2011)

I went to reef Boutique and was impressed by the store but I brought my daughter with me and she is 9 years old. She was tapping one of the tanks like a normal kid would do and the owner went nuts. He yelled at her to not touch the tanks. What the heck is harmless tap doing to do from a kid? I mean like he nuts like she had dropped pennies in all the tanks..... Geez 

Before I would have smacked the guy in the head but now I am older with kids and didn't want it to escalate. So I toke my daughter and left. 

First and last time in the store, I cannot deal with rude people who don't understand that little kids may do wrong things but it's up to us adults to correct them.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Good finds!

Sorry to hear about all the driving, personally I find driving around insane now and try to avoid it at all costs. Glad you made it through the tour of the GTA!

Great feedback on your experience as well.

All the best and have a great weekend,

Joel



TBemba said:


> Okay, I'm back!
> 
> I first went to R2O like a dummy I went to the old location and had no idea the new address. The owner is a nice guy when he first moved in I visited him. I wanted a Beta and picked one out that had a tiny tear in his fins. He gave him to me for free! I demanded to pay and he refused. So I bought beta food off him.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I scored some sweet corals from Canada Corals. Had to stop myself from buying twice as much! Here are a few, but not all the corals I got. Couldn't get great pics and the colour is a little off, but not by much. (just a little more orange than red)


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

mattdean said:


> I scored some sweet corals from Canada Corals. Had to stop myself from buying twice as much! Here are a few, but not all the corals I got. Couldn't get great pics and the colour is a little off, but not by much. (just a little more orange than red)


Wow, the green one I have looks like the last coral pic but your is blue. I missed that one.

Forget the name of it. And the pink one in a chalice I think. Dam I should have had them right it down.

I wanted way more but the MAST auction is this Wednesday and the corals will be practically free. Well that's what I telling myself 

Then the London Auction is like 10 days after. There the corals will be practically free! LOL well that's what I'm telling myself.

That and why spend major dollars on pretty thing I might just end up killing.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great finds !! Thanks for posting 

Seems like Good Friday is morphing into "Black Friday part deux"


----------

